# Original piano works, 4 and 8 hands



## guybacos (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a composer and I'd like to share 3 piano ensemble pieces I recently wrote for 4 hands and 8 hands/2 pianos for performance purposes. The reactions so far has been encouraging so I decided to print them on Finale, well it's in the process. I hope you will listen enjoy them. If interested please leave me a message.

Thanks for your time.

*Bagatelle No 1* 4 hands

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Bagatelle No 1.mp3

*Impromptu No 1* 4 hands

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Impromptu for 2 pianos.mp3

*Impromptu No 2* 8 hands/2 pianos

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Impromptu No 2.mp3

Guy Bacos
http://www.guybacos.com/


----------



## guybacos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well maybe a composer must be dead before getting some attention! LOL


----------

